# My Motobecane Ice



## KDegr8 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bike arrived Wed the 30th, I ordered it on the 18th. 50cm. Package was undamaged. Bike looks great. BD threw in free wellgo pedals. Assembly was a cinch (if you know basic gear/brake repair type stuff). My other road bike is/was a 2005 Scott Speedster s50 I used mostly on 10 mile commutes to get to and from college in Boston from Mass Ave to Alston to Jamaica Plains to Cambridge. Because of work and bad weather I won't be riding until Friday.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I love my Ice. But the closest it gets to Boston is 128.


----------



## KDegr8 (Nov 22, 2011)

photo was taken with iphone.


----------



## Swissracer7 (Apr 5, 2011)

what size is it?


----------



## PhotoJoe (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------

